# Live from Buckroe



## Fear The Beard (May 7, 2014)

We've been out here for about 30min and haven't seen anything come up. I'm fishing near the rocks for the puppy drum. Using squid the guy next to me has shrimp and the guy next to him has crab. I'm about to jig for flounder and see how that goes.


----------



## Fear The Beard (May 7, 2014)

One flounder no puppy. I've seen 2 small mullets a puffer and another flounder come up.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Fear The Beard (May 7, 2014)

3 flounder. Nothing worth keeping. Seen a lot of croker come up no drum one skate. Peir is packed at the end. Beautiful day wind is blowing so much I have to put the beard in a pony tail.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Hang in there. 
Is the croaker bite doing better with "shrimp" or "squid"??

Thanks


----------



## Fear The Beard (May 7, 2014)

Croker on squid


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

Live from Buckroe.......where there are no fish. J/K, thats just the first thing that popped into my head. To be honest Ive only caught a few fish and seen some stripers pulled in but not much else. If youre closer to it than I am its probably worth going but its too far of a drive for me to justify going there anymore.


----------



## ajskabla (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

I usually do good at Buckroe at night.


----------



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

A Reel CoolChick said:


> I usually do good at Buckroe at night.


Agreed. I have only caught 2 fish during they day there. Night time is usually productive.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

whats better fishing right now buckroeat night or vb pier during the day 
I maybe in the area thursday, looking for croker spot and roundhead


----------

